

Unity3d running in a webbrowser? Wicked. - Jabu
http://www.spelljs.com
http://imgur.com/0IkzB
======
benologist
This is really exciting stuff. At the moment it's awful, the performance is
just terrible in both HTML5 and the Flash outputs, but it's got a tremendous
future if it be can be pulled off.

To a large extent it's already been done by HaXe but they have pretty severe
marketing issues that have limited adoption.

------
Jabu
Hmm the performance issues seem to be somehow network related. If you watch
the clouds in the background they run smooth and the demo projects in the
editor run smooth, too

